# Advice on 700c road wheelset upgrade?



## The Sneak (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello

In 2004 or so, I bought a leftover 02 model Specialized Allez sport. In 2006, the frame cracked and Specialized replaced it with an 05 S Works E5 Aerotec frame and fork. So now the bike is a bit of a mongrel. I ride mostly to keep in shape/negate the IPAs I enjoy, not competitive or serious or anything, but I will average 18-20 mph over 30-50 miles.

The rear derailleur is a 105, which I think is fine for my skill level. The front is a tiagra as is the crank (just in case you are wondering). The bike still has the old Alex RL2002 wheels on it, and I'd like to upgrade the wheels. I plan on probably upgrading the front derailleur and crank at some point too, but thats about it. 

I don't know much about wheels and am just looking for something lighter and stronger than the RL2002s. I see the Mavic Kysrium(sp?) wheels on ebay plus a bunch of Shimano ones, among others.

Any suggestions? I'm looking more for best value than latest and greatest.

Thanks


----------



## marcski (Sep 18, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Hello
> 
> In 2004 or so, I bought a leftover 02 model Specialized Allez sport. In 2006, the frame cracked and Specialized replaced it with an 05 S Works E5 Aerotec frame and fork. So now the bike is a bit of a mongrel. I ride mostly to keep in shape/negate the IPAs I enjoy, not competitive or serious or anything, but I will average 18-20 mph over 30-50 miles.
> 
> ...



They Ksyriums are very nice wheels.  They make I think 3 different models...  I believe the Elite and the SL use the same rim...different spokes, hubs etc.  I'm thinking about picking up a pair of SL's..but they can get a bit pricey.


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2009)

Easton EA70's.  I picked em up for around 350.  That or have a wheel set built up with Mavic OpenPro's, I know a lot of people that have done that for a reasonable price and good performance.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Sep 18, 2009)

Marc said:


> Easton EA70's.  I picked em up for around 350.  That or have a wheel set built up with Mavic OpenPro's, I know a lot of people that have done that for a reasonable price and good performance.



+1 for Easton EA70

Stedmans' in Wakefield carries em and will give you a good deal.....

I put NOS Easton Circuits on my Roubaix....dude pulled em out of the attic new in the box....the Circuits predate the EA70, nearly same wheel I am told. Cut me a ridiculous deal.

Highly recommend Stedmans if you haven't been in there....NBX is a solid shop too....we are very lucky to have 2 great LBS in our area.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Sep 18, 2009)

*links*

If you haven't visited here is my favorite site for learning about road bike gear:

Check out the forums, but tread carefully especially in the tecnical forums....some strong opinions can be found. I choose to lurk and learn, posting rarely.

Start with "wheels and tires" forum and enjoy

http://www.roadbikereview.com/


----------



## The Sneak (Sep 21, 2009)

hrstrat57 said:


> +1 for Easton EA70
> 
> Stedmans' in Wakefield carries em and will give you a good deal.....
> 
> ...



Hi Paul
Yes, I know Jim @ Steadman and Matt @ NBX lives around the corner from us. Good people and I patronize both shops. I will see what they've got kicking around. Have you ordered your Wa Wa pass yet?

Dan


----------



## hrstrat57 (Sep 21, 2009)

The Sneak said:


> Hi Paul
> Yes, I know Jim @ Steadman and Matt @ NBX lives around the corner from us. Good people and I patronize both shops. I will see what they've got kicking around. Have you ordered your Wa Wa pass yet?
> 
> Dan



don't do the pass....I just ski on the AAA card.....I can't get up there enuff to justify a pass....tho I hope to get more slope time this year than last.

hopefully we'll finally hook up this year.

Jim is the guy who set up my deal...my bike is a 2005 roubaix elite(see pic)....I sure he can cut you a similar deal.


----------



## marcski (Sep 21, 2009)

hrstrat57 said:


> don't do the pass....I just ski on the AAA card.....I can't get up there enuff to justify a pass....tho I hope to get more slope time this year than last.
> 
> hopefully we'll finally hook up this year.
> 
> Jim is the guy who set up my deal...my bike is a 2005 roubaix elite(see pic)....I sure he can cut you a similar deal.



If this were a real bike forum..we'd be giving you crap for that lame bike pic.....they're "supposed" to be in front of a plain wall (preferably white) and always....have the chain in the big ring when taking pics! ).

But its not....so I'm going to say, Nice ride.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Sep 23, 2009)

marcski said:


> If this were a real bike forum..we'd be giving you crap for that lame bike pic.....they're "supposed" to be in front of a plain wall (preferably white) and always....have the chain in the big ring when taking pics! ).
> 
> But its not....so I'm going to say, Nice ride.



Hey, my dog likes that couch I had to kick him off to take that pic!

Yeah it rides pretty nice.....I almost bought a 2008 Roubaix expert for too much money then Jim at Stedman's pulled this out of the basement in a box - 2005 elite mostly ultegra 9 speed (105 brakes which are fine for me) for less than 1/2 the money.

He told me had a triple too, I said nah, don't think so the guys on the internet would laugh at me......

Only took me 6 months to ditch the lame alex wheelset it came with I got an equally sweet deal on the circuits - he found those in the attic. 

Gotta love your LBS when they bring the sweet deals. 

I am drooling even more over the 2010 expert tho:-(

I also have a columbus frame bianchi from late 80's with full campy chorus 7 speed drivetrain...celeste of course


----------



## hrstrat57 (Sep 23, 2009)

btw I posted the same pick on rbs and bike forum and didn't get hammered at all.....I was real worried when I realized I hadn't removed the lame yellow safety stickers but no comments.....relative newb on both forums, guess they went easy.


----------

